# How many chickens can you keep?



## doug

For those in urban settings, what are your laws like on keeping chickens? Is there a maximum you can keep?


----------



## rob

in uk we can keep up to 50. after that we have to register with defra.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

In Bristol CT, USA we can have 12 hens and no roos.


----------



## orna

Albuquerque, NM: 15 chickens including 1 roo; subject to general noise ordinances


----------



## ChubbyChicken

In Pierce Co. WA
lots < .5 acres 6 chickens 
lots > .5 no limit, roos acceptable, at 60 chickens, you must get a breeders permit.


----------



## TheChickenFountain

Davidson NC, inside of the town you can have 4 hens, no Roos. Hens must be kept confined at all times.


----------



## Kimberly

In Hermann, Missouri I don't think there is a certain number that you can have but they have to all be hens and they cannot be allowed to run free. I have mine in a 10 x 20 foot run and let them out in my fenced in backyard every evening if I am there to make sure they don't destroy my flowers or strawberry patch lol.


----------



## Sundancers

Wow ...

I had no clue ...

Well ... I did but not so much so ...


----------



## Riverdale

Sundancers said:


> Wow ...
> 
> I had no clue ...
> 
> Well ... I did but not so much so ...


Andi, I am glad I don't have to worry about that either.....


----------



## machinist

Glad we don't have this problem. No limit here. The neighbor raises 2.2 Million fryers a year for Tyson's.


----------



## viktimh

We can have up to 5 hens in fair oaks, ca


----------



## aymelli

Here in yreka,ca. I don't know how many you can have .I live outside city limits. But I live in a trailer park, and I just this morning, had to get rid of my two roosters. I'm very upset. I was in lovewithrocky the rooster. He would kick it with me, and watch gun smoke. But the noise of a rooster bothered the neighbors. I've had a sad day....
I think I'll go and sit outside with the hens now.....


----------



## Apyl

I'm in the woods of Wisconsin about 5 miles from the closest city limits. Not sure if we're even allowed to have them but figured I would since there is a hobby farm down the road and 2 other people on my road have and have ahd chickens. We currently have 19 and 9 ducks, the neighbors have like 30 and the old couple a few acres down use to have 50.


----------



## jn4

Sundancers said:


> Wow ...
> 
> I had no clue ...
> 
> Well ... I did but not so much so ...


same here! I guess if I lived in a city it would be different.
Out here in the country is just a given.....folks raise chickens for personal use...no questions asked not permits needed.

Woe be any state or county official that would try to enforce a permit requirement or levy a $$ fine.
We are a bit stubborn and uppity here in South Carolina when it comes to govt. intrusion and im not advocating anything,...but im 99% sure that official or officials would be met with an armed resistance


----------



## soccerchicken12

Here in Vermont there's no limit! On hens or Roos !


----------



## robopetz

Hawaii, well in my area it's 2. Really, only 2!?... But there is chickens every where and feral chickens all over. People take in as many as they would like. No one complains and they don't enforce it. There's allot of more important things to handle instead of how many chickens someone keeps.


----------



## Westelle

Limit?...I didn't know or ask...I keep trying to hatch the eggs....then give awsy the ones that seem to be roosters....I thought I was going to stick with three banty breeds...but I am kind of fickle and decided to try to hatch some large fowl breeds...think I am going to need another coop...lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I am in the middle of town so I have to go by municipality rules. Basically it's one hen per 1000 square feet of property. And no roosters. I am at my max of 12, but I would love to have more. There is no permit required here do that is nice.


----------



## InnKeeper

Per my recent convo with village hall...the village has not set any ordinances here (small rural town in Ohio) regarding backyard chickens. As long as the neighbors don't have objection, the village is fine with it. The local police department is in charge of animal complaints. I'm not anticipating an issue. I just plan on keeping my flock small, 3-4, so I don't push my luck. 

I have not noticed anyone else in town with a coop, so I might be setting a precedent. Though I am technically in town, I can see the village limit sign from my front door.


----------

